# Tool Talk > Machines >  Greens harvester - GIF

## Altair

Drill-powered greens harvester.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Parsley harvester - GIF
Cabbage harvester - GIF
olive/carrot/strawberry harvesting machine GIFs
Scythe basket harvesting - GIF and photos
Mushroom harvesting machine - GIF

----------

baja (Mar 3, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 2, 2020),

Seedtick (Mar 2, 2020),

Tonyg (Mar 3, 2020)

----------

